# Cangas de Onis Asturias



## ExSaffer (May 7, 2015)

Hi Everyone, my wife and myself are both originally from South Africa and have now been living in the UK for the past 14 years. We are looking at purchasing a property very close to Cangas de Onis in Asturias for holidays, with the intention of eventually moving out there permanently once we retire.

Could others that live in the area please share some of their experiences and Pros and Cons of living in Asturias?

Should I have any concerns with leaving the house unattended for long periods of time? 

How difficult is it to meet up with other english speaking people in the area?

Any help or information would be appreciated


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ExSaffer said:


> Hi Everyone, my wife and myself are both originally from South Africa and have now been living in the UK for the past 14 years. We are looking at purchasing a property very close to Cangas de Onis in Asturias for holidays, with the intention of eventually moving out there permanently once we retire.
> 
> Could others that live in the area please share some of their experiences and Pros and Cons of living in Asturias?
> 
> ...


I don't live there, have only been on holiday, but one of the pros for me is the fact that the beaches are beautiful and uncrowded. There are also quite often bereft of all facilities (toilets, cafés, shops, showers, public transport...) and a long way away from where you park your car down a steep rocky path, which I actually prefer at the moment. Give me another 20 years and I might not be so happy about that .
The weather can be very rainy, but you can experience good sunny weather in the summer at around 30º, which again for me is preferable to the temps in the south. It has to be said however that the winter can be wet and misty. Overall though the weather is better than the UK.
The larger towns are pleasant and maneagable on foot (Oviedo for example)
There is a sizeable number of English speakers in Asturias/ Galicia/ Cantabria, but I think you'll have to Google something like English speakers in Asturias/ Brits in Asturias etc to find them.
Here are some threads that might help you
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/411482-asturias.html
Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Search Results


----------



## ExSaffer (May 7, 2015)

I agree that the beaches are beautiful and the fact that they are empty is the attraction for us.

I have heard that it does rain a lot, however we have got used to taking advantage of the days that are nice. 

We do not want to live in an expat community, however it would be nice to meet other english speaking people in the area to find out how difficult the transition has been and for them to share their experiences.


----------



## Stevkav11 (May 16, 2015)

I lived in Asturias for 4 great years. Super people, great beaches and mountain walks and the food was amazing.


----------



## Stevkav11 (May 16, 2015)

if you want to socialise with English speakers, youl find plenty in Gijon and Oviedo.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes Asturias is great - depending on where you choose to live - by the Sea or in the towns and cities your never more than a 30 or 45 minute drive away from the 3 cities of Aviles, Gijon and Oviedo.

The pros for me ( compared to the UK ) is no traffic jams or hold ups.
Asturias is remarkably uncongested compared to the UK even during the
rush hour ( if there is one ? ) 
Has a lot of amenities for what many regard as being a backwater region
of Spain.

An IT Company with an International workforce, including the Brits
is based in Aviles - so might find a number of English speaking Expats living and working in and around Aviles.

Pros & cons is the rain - Asturias enjoys ( what I call ) a remarkable micro
climate compared to the rest of Spain. Therefore average temperatures
are very much as they are in England. It never gets too hot and of course
it never gets too cold. Personally I find the rain is no more than the
average rainfall you find in the UK, so you can expect to see the same
Green pastures that you see in England.

Has Asturias been on any TV programs ? - you bet it has - check out
Doctor Mateo on Youtube. Which was Spains answer to Doc Martin
with the same humour and of course draws on parallels between
the Cornish coastline with the Asturian coastline without the
clotted cream, of course. I hope BBC 4 will eventually show it along
with their other foreign programs they zhowcase in the UK.

Cons - there's only one big Electronics goods superstore in Asturias,
namely Media Mart in Parque Principale Asturias near Oviedo.
Although you can still mail order from other companies over the
Internet don't expect a Currys, PC World or Dixons in every town
in Asturias.


----------



## misspicky (May 21, 2014)

Hi Just wondered if you ever bought a house in Asturias? My husband and I have a house 10 mins from Cangas De Onis and spend roughly 6 months out there every year. Totally in love with Asturias, best decision we ever made.


----------



## Tates_tav (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi. Looking to buy a house around the cangas de onis area. But worried we won't get enough sunshine throughout the year as we are moving to Spain for better weather. Can anyone give me any info on this. Thanks


----------

